# [SOLVED] No audio mixer altho all drivers working



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi, I've been trying to solve this "no audio issue" for about a week now. The volume panel doesn't load on startup, when I try:
START>All Programs>Accessories>Entertainment>Volume Control
I get the infamous "There are no active mixer devices available..." error and volume control shuts down.

Midi works however, so at least I know all the connections to the speakers are okay.

I'm running Windows XP Home SP2 on an Intel D845GRG m/board; 2.4GHz P4;
a Radeon X1300 PCI video card; a Creative SB X-Fi soundcard; and have all the updates available. 

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling audio drivers, taking out the soundcard and uninstalling Soundblaster software and then re-installing. Then I tried a re-install of Xp over the top and spent ages fixing an auto update problem before getting all the updates. I've tried switching the onboard audio off in BIOS, even tho it wasn't a problem before and re-did all the above with that BIOS setting.

I'm lost I don't know what else to try. 

My audio devices in device mnger look as follows:

Sound,video and game controllers
-Audio codecs ("This device is working properly.")
-Creative SB X-Fi (Audio, Midi and Mixer devices installed
and "This device is working properly.")
-Legacy audio drivers (Midi device installed only and "This
device is working properly.")
-Legacy video capture Devices (This device is working properly.)
-Media Control Devices (This device is working properly.)
-Media Control Devices (This device is working properly.)
-Microsoft Kernal DLS Synthesizer (yellow "!" = Windows cannot load the
device driver for this hardware
because there is a duplicate device
already running in the system. 
(Code42))
-Microsoft Kernal System Audio Device (This device is working properly.)
-Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver (This device is working properly.)
-SoundMAX integrated Digital Audio (Audio, Midi and Mixer devices
installed and "This device is working
properly.")
-Video Codecs (This device is working properly.)

I can't, for the life of me, figure this out. Please help.

A pre-emptive thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

First - uninstall the SoundMax software in Control panel >> Add or remove programs.

Then - make sure the onboard sound is disabled in BIOS.
Tap the F2 key when the computer starts to enter BIOS.
In BIOS >> Advanced >> Peripheral Configuration >> Audio (disabled).
Save and exit BIOS.

Also - verify that the audio has been started by Windows:

Click *Start* > *Run* > type *services.msc* - then click OK.
In the new window - Scroll down to *"Windows Audio"*, right-click on it and select *Properties*.
Another new window - set the startup type to *Automatic*, click *Apply* and then click *Start*.


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Hi eneles, thanks for the quick reply.

Windows Audio has already started in Services and is set to Auto. I always check and it's always the same.

I'll uninstall Soundmax and dissable the onboard Audio in BIOS. (i've done it before but to no avail, but there's no harm in doing it again) I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Okay,

I've done as requested. 
Services.msc shows Windows Audio as started and on Auto as usual.

Device Mnger now has two exclamation marks 
1) Microsoft Kernal DLS Synthesizer and 
2) Microsoft Kernal Wave Audio Mixer
Both have error code 42 "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware because there is a duplicate device already running in the system."

SoundMax is gone and a new entry has appeared when showing hidden devices: 
Microsoft Kernal System Audio Device (This device is working properly.)

DxDiag is still showing "No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer."

Midi still works,

But still no sound!! 

I want to start editing my movies, I really need this solved.

Thanks Eneles (nice avatar)


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

I've just looked at Device Mnger and found two instances of 'PnP Software Device Enumerator'.

Should I have 2 or is it this that is causing the conflict?

Any further info regarding this will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Open Device manager >> Sound, video and game controllers >> uninstall ALL devices there >> reboot (you may have to reboot twice).

Reinstall the Creative drivers + software.

Still no joy?
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Hey Eneles :wave:

unistalled drivers and reinstalled them, no joy. 

The audio devices now look like this:








And the Everest report is here:
View attachment Report.hardware.23APR2008.txt


Hope this helps.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Install available Windows updates.
Scan for malware.

Run the System File Checker:
Click Start >> Run >> Type *sfc /scannow* (note space after sfc), then click OK.
You will be asked to insert your Windows disc.
The file check may take a while to finish.


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Hi eneles,

I installed all windows updates. It took me a few attempts to install the Creative update, but it succeeded eventually. 
I used Spybot to do a malware scan and it found nothing.

sfc /scannow results:

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Windows File Protection
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	64017
Date: 23/04/2008
Time: 22:15:30
User: N/A
Computer:	HOME
Description:
Windows File Protection file scan completed successfully.

Now the drivers for my network card and video card are missing. Should I re-install them?

Still no sound unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Install the network drivers.
There's something fishy going on...

Run Kaspersky's online scanner: http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

i forgot to mention that I also did an AVG scan which found nothing.
Kaspersky online only found Nero's toolbar, which I never installed and have now gotten rid of the exe file. It was probably a false positive tho.
I do regular scans anyway and was not expecting anything.

I've installed the network and video drivers once more. All is well again except the sound!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Some googling tells me that it's an error in the registry.
There's a fix for Windows ME, but not for XP.

Try a repair installation. *How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install.*

Then reinstall the sound drivers.


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

A few weeks ago I bought a new hard drive because the old one died, so I have nothing on the hdd of value. In my attempts to fix this I already did a re-install but to no avail. All updates are doen and still nothing. I think I'll format and try again from scratch. Unless you can offer an alternative. I'll wait for you reply.

BTW what is the Win ME fix?

Thanks for all your patience and help, I'm very grateful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

The fix for ME involves manual registry editing and won't work with XP.

When you do a fresh XP installation please do this first:
Remove the sound card.
Verify that the onboard sound is disabled in BIOS.
When XP is installed - download and install available Windows updates (still without the card).
Install the chipset driver for the motherboard.
Mount the sound card and go to Creative's AutoUpdate.


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Okay it's been a long and rocky road but finally I have beaten down the microsoft update gremlins and have done exactly what you said. There were 2 Audio updates for problems that I don't experience and I'm suspicious that these were the culprits. They are (KB900485) and (KB920872) and so I haven't installed them. microsoft is now offering xp sp3 and I'm worried that it may have similar or more problems for me, do you advise me to install SP3?

Everything is working fine now all audio components are conflict free. I took the opportunity to partition the drive to allow me to minimise the harddrive image for windows backup and to install a Linux OS too (for the first time and not soon enough!). 

Looks like this fresh install was the only option. I'll mark this thread as solved once I hear back re: SP3.

thank you eneles, for all your help, support and patience. It's people like you that make the impassable gauntlet of modern technology a breeding ground for hope. Keep up the good work 

The-slept-and-wide-awake-now-moose


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

I have an Audigy2 - SP3 didn't "kill" it.

To be on the safe side - create a system restore point before you install SP3.


----------



## thesleepymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: No audio mixer altho all drivers working*

Went away for a while, but everything is working great with SP3. Call this one a success. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good news. :smile:


----------



## deldag (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello Guys!
I'll be very brief, because the only thing I have to say is that I had exactly the same problem as yours, and I've found the solution by simply using this:

http://www.ma-config.com/en/services/60,find-the-drivers.html

Good luck!


----------

